# 1985 300zx Electrical Problems



## abronk (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 1985 Nissan 300zx turbo with some serious electrical problems. Ive owned the car for a few years and when I left for Iraq my family decided to drive it. So what they were doing when the problems came up. I have no idea. But this is what its doing...

On start up the digital gauges will be lit up. I will rev the motor and the gauges will go out. Also I have no tail lights or brake lights. It seems like all the electrical from the firewall back is out. Does anyone have any ideas on what it could be? I replaced the basics. The battery with a new Optima yellow top and a new alternator. Thank you


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

check fuses, check wiriing.... i remember someone saying something about climate controls or the multifunction switch... causeing odd elec problems... im sure with a day of internet digging you might find your answers... sry i couldnt help more


----------



## abronk (Jan 18, 2011)

I replaced the climate controls. So that could very well be it. I didnt think about that, but if I do recall correctly I was having the same problems before I replaced te climate controls. Not to sure tho.. And what is the multifunction switch?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

a multifunction switch is usually on your steering column and controls a bunch of things... like turn signals+wipers+ etc etc... hence multi-function switch... i dont know if your car has one... but it could be a place to look


----------

